

Ircd.js: A Node.js IRC Daemon - alexyoung
http://github.com/alexyoung/ircd.js

======
caf
Bug report: nicks and channels are supposed to be compared case-insensitively
(and there's some oddities due to IRC's Scandinavian origin, like '{' is
uppercase '[').

~~~
alexyoung
Thanks, I appreciate that. I was a bit confused about it.

------
mlLK
OT but Anyone actively pumping out stuff for node.js? I just installed it on
my slice last week; it took me about an 30-40 minutes to get through the
README :| (mostly due to some missing dependencies), flipped through man, and
was like wtf I'm doing. . .point being, it seemed like it'd take some serious
investment to, first, figure what you're doing, and, second, to produce
something interesting.

Coolest application I've seen come out of node.js is
<http://mrdoob.com/125/Multiuser_Sketchpad_HTML5>. I'd be interested in what
others are doing in it; let alone, how they got about doing they wanted to do
in it.

~~~
dpritchett
A great way to get comfortable with node.js is to read github projects that
are using it. I've got a few at github.com/dpritchett but I'd particularly
recommend anything at <http://github.com/jashkenas> . Dig into some of the
NodeKO winners and see if you can find source code, too.

stephank's orona (html5 tank game) is a neat project:
<http://github.com/stephank/orona>

~~~
pjscott
I would go so far as to say that the greatest strength of node.js is the way
people crank out interesting and possibly useful code and stick it on github.
This makes it very easy to dive in and start hacking.

I would particularly recommend checking out socket.io, and maybe some of the
projects using it. It's a way of doing realtime browser-server communication,
which uses websockets if the browser supports it, and a variety of
increasingly ugly fallbacks on browsers that are old and/or made by Microsoft.
You can make some very cool stuff with it.

Also, definitely get npm, the node package manager. It makes installing
libraries much easier:

<http://github.com/isaacs/npm>

------
woogley
Nice job and congratulations on your progress.

Now, what would be really interesting is if you were to add a WebSocket layer
into the server, so one could write a browser-based client that would directly
interface with the IRC server without having to proxy like mibbit does.

~~~
alexyoung
Yeah, I actually thought about that. I'm not sure if I want to bundle that
into the main server.

I made a web-based chat system maybe a year ago called JsChat, so I might use
some of the stuff I learned there and do a nice Socket.IO thing.

~~~
dpritchett
You might want to look at a simple chatbox I built on socket.io a few weeks
back: <http://github.com/dpritchett/chatbox>

It's not IRC per se but it's a simple enough example of realtime chat via
socket.io.

------
RicRoberts
As Alex said to me the other day "Node.js is not powered by Candyfloss and
rainbows".

~~~
alexyoung
I am though, so it'll be OK

------
thefrod
word up

~~~
drgath
it's the code word

